# Dollar Tree 2018



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Another one I couldn't find so might as well start it.

I went to a newly built DT yesterday hoping they might have a good chance at getting DVDs/Blu Rays vs the other DTs in my area (which never seem to get them in)...and they had a very VERY small stand near the front that had some of last years blown glass looking pumpkins. I also saw a ceramic scarecrow shelf sitter. Not much else though since they're focused on back to school stuff right now.

That DT is fairly small so not...very hopeful. Thankfully there are two other DTs within reasonable distance to my house so if nothing else I can fall back on them this year.

Looking forwards to finishing up my village...I need several pieces from 2014 and 2015. I think I have all the 2016 pieces and 2017 didn't have anything new if I remember correctly. Wonder if 2018 will...


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

DT does have some good stuff. I've gotten several spiders and black birds from there. In fact a few years ago I went to one and bought a black bird. I get it to the register and it rings up ONE CENT!!!! No joke! Someone goofed up big time some where and I walked out with SEVERAL birds that didn't even cost close to a dollar! In fact I think I still have some of them left.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Picked these up yesterday! The store had a little display rack of mostly craft items. The lenticular was just hanging out with the ribbon. I had never seen him before so snagged him to add to my collection. He rang up at only .25 so I’m glad I got him! Dollar Tree also has items available on their website now! Worth a look if you are interested in snagging things early.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got an email from them & they've some things up online:
https://www.dollartree.com/Seasonal...orations/1248c1191c639/index.cat?viewall=true

Most of it is stuff they had last year with a few new things. They've got that ghost & witch that make that weird "oooweeeeoooooweee" sounds from "back in the day". I bought several last year & cut the sound wire on the ones I kept.

I like these skulls:









And these skull stakes









These are new felted characters. I like these for the 5 & 7 year olds in my life.









Some small skull water globes









Some of it you can order by the piece, some of it only by the case. Of course the things I like are case only.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Hmmm. I wonder if those skull stakes would look good with a small light placed in them. Sometimes plastic molds like that end up looking like a blob once lit from inside.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They're labeled "Glow in the Dark" but you know how that goes.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> They're labeled "Glow in the Dark" but you know how that goes.


That's exactly why I'm trying to imagine options for an LED. "Glow in the dark" = having to shine a flashlight directly on them every 10 minutes to keep them glowing.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have the silver and gold skulls from last year...I'd love these new three!! I love the opalized look to them!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Not seeing anything of interest but I'm really only after the village.

Just called my new one and was told next week they'll start putting things out.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

You know the season has started when Dollar Tree starts stocking Halloween! Here's the very first stuff out at the one nearest to me. I really like the ghost, mostly because of the totally retro "EeeeOoooo" sounds it makes.






But this is just the beginning. In the coming weeks, the best stuff will appear.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've bought some fall flowers from them because I needed them for crafting & that's all that's out in the closest DT. I may have to get those opalescent skulls if I see them in-store. 

I also have a case of their foam pumpkins in our basement that I'm planning on turning into various variations of these:

http://www.rookno17.com/2012/09/halloween-greetings-rhinestone-beagle.html


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Visited the one near my house and saw a tiny end cap of "Halloween" stuff and a small corner of the store full of "Fall" stuff. Snapped some pics.

























Why are they sideways :/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It happens when you post from a phone. I think.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Why are they sideways :/



My photos always end up sideways if I don't resize them before uploading here. If I got back and resize them a bit smaller and try again, they post correctly.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Has anyone seen these at their Dollar Tree?? I bought a couple but then didn't see them in any of the YouTube videos showing what people's stores are stocking. They're all gone at my location and I don't see them on the website under fall or Halloween. I hope more come in!


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

Went by the closest Dollar Tree after class, had a end cap and small shelf of goods. They had stacked the boxes with the tombstones on top of one another, hope they're not damaged. Really hope they bring back the $1 fences this year. So much better than the fences Spirit offers.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I just want the village. I'm missing some pieces...if they don't do anything new, then I hope at least for some old stock to come in.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

HereForTheBoose said:


> My photos always end up sideways if I don't resize them before uploading here. If I got back and resize them a bit smaller and try again, they post correctly.


Pictures taken on a phone have an "up" embedded in them. For most phones, it's with the phone held in landscape with the button to the right. All pictures, regardless of how taken, will display that way if uploaded straight from the phone.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They've got a few more things online now:
https://www.dollartree.com/Seasonal...1248c1191c639/index.cat?pageIndex=0&viewall=1

I like the new votives:




















And these DotD skull tealight holders:










Of course all of those are only available online by the case of 24 or 48.

They also have some new solar light stakes, a new skull & an eyeball. These are available with at a minimum of 6. I may have to invest in some more of those.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok I have to admit the color votives look cool. Might need to grab those.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't wait for my DTs to get this stuff out!! I'm hoping in the next week or so they should have a lot of it if not all of it since school starts the day after Labor Day.

I think lately the "company" stores have been getting their act together & getting stuff out earlier & faster.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm eagerly awaiting their Halloween card selection too. Last year I bought a bunch, bought some frames at DT, framed them, Command stripped 'em & put 'em all over. Some of them really do have great images. I did the same thing for Christmas.

They aren't quite the same size as the frames so some had to be chopped or I had to put some colored paper behind them but in the end it was a great way to fill an empty spot. They also have some great, cheap pop-up cards occasionally so I'll stock up on those too.

Well, I've convinced myself to take a trip to the DT before I hit up the grocery store & CVS today!!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Some things piched up at dollar tree. I liked the witch hat picks. They make great filler for halloween tree ornaments. They were still putting stuff out when i was there


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Tried DT again this morning. I picked up some things for a wreath but there is very little Halloween out yet. Mostly, our store consists of empty shelves, aisles piled with boxes, and employees standing outside smoking. Nothing new, it's kind of always that way, whatever the season.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> Mostly, our store consists of empty shelves, aisles piled with boxes, and employees standing outside smoking. Nothing new, it's kind of always that way, whatever the season.


At the very least, it's good to know that no matter what part of the country they're all about the same! The 3 near me are exactly the same, aisles full of boxes, minimal Halloween, mostly leftover summer & back to school stuff, minus the smoking employees, most stores in general here don't allow them to smoke in front of any store any more. They probably are just smoking out back.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Some of the stores here are like that, one is really well stocked. I stopped in there yesterday on a whim and they had a ton of stuff I wanted, but I was in a hurry and I figured I'd hit another store today and get it. The other store had hardly anything out, all of what I wanted wasn't there, so I have to make a trek out again tomorrow to the first store to stock up. I wish they were all the same, but at least we have one decent one.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm interested in those painting and melty bead sets. Those are new...at least I haven't seen them before.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought some of those melty bead sets & tried one. I'd never done them before so I had no idea how to really do them. The directions are fine up to a point, especially if you've done them before but if you haven't they're not a great help. 

They just tell you to iron the thing with the ironing paper then that's it. They don't tell you how long to iron it or how to get it off the stupid plastic board. So off to Google & Youtube.

I ironed mine until they all ran together on the one side but not the other then I couldn't figure out how to get it off the board!

So I found this on Youtube & apparently there's several ways to do these things, it's just a preference on how you like the way they turn out.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Those iridescent skulls plastic or ceramic?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lilibat said:


> Those iridescent skulls plastic or ceramic?


They are ceramic.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So far, I have found and purchased some of the iridescent skulls and the skellie bats. My store was in the middle of stocking, still, went I went there, so I plan on going back on Friday to see what else they unpacked.

Those skeleton and colored Halloween votive candle holders look really cool...I haven't come across any those, yet.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The one I went to today was the same, mid-stock with only a few things out. No ceramic skulls or votives yet but I will hit them all up again soon.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought some black frames for the cards I bought there & realized I bought 3 that are brown. So instead of just painting them black (which is what I'd normally do) I'm going to return them to trade them out for black so I can check out to see what they've gotten out since yesterday!

I also realized I need a few 8X10s & the ones I bought yesterday were 5X7.

They really have stepped up their card game this year. They have Hallmark cards now.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

*Dollar Tree Brick Murals*

Just ran across this today while making my shopping list









https://www.dollartree.com/Halloween-Wall-Murals-42x72-in-/p399208/index.pro


----------



## Kemp Sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

My local dollar tree had Halloween pretty well set up today, but I didn't see any of the bat skeletons or the stone wall scene-setters-like wall murals. I'll have to keep checking back for them later in the season.

I saw the new lenticulars, and I wasn't thrilled with them, only two that look very similar. The ones I got from AC Moore were much creepier, and only a few cents more.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm seriously underwhelmed by Dollar Tree this year, and that's saying a lot.

Could partly be because when I got to the backside of the second aisle it was full of Christmas stuff. Christmas!!!


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

I went to Dollar Tree today and am seriously impressed by the skeleton bats. the size and quality are way better than I would expect from a $1 item. As far as bang for your buck it's the item of the season for me.

But aside from that nothing new or exciting, and I was similarly disappointed to turn the corner and find Christmas where another aisle of Halloween should be.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I was also disappointed that Christmas craft supplies were put up instead of the rest of Halloween stock at my location. They still need to clear school supplies.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The one I went to this weekend didn't have all the Halloween set up but you wouldn't have known it by the amount of things in my cart! But I did see more unopened Halloween boxes AND Christmas boxes. I think they did the same thing last year too. I'm sure the orders to put it out now came from The Powers That Be & they're just following orders.

I bought some of those iridescent skulls & they are pretty cool looking.

I bought signs, skulls, I can't even remember what I got now. Some is for the little kids in my life, some for ToTers, some is for crafting, some is for keeping & displaying, some is for giving away. I haven't really sorted it all out yet.

I did get some more frames too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Let's see what's on the site that I bought...

These signs which I may take apart & use them separately in some fashion. I really like the little ghosts. They're much cuter in person.


























The iridescent skulls are even better looking in person.










I don't know why I bought 2 of these but I did. I feel like they need some help so these will be for crafting at some point.










I bought another of this DotD skull, no clue what I'll do with it though, I just had to have another one, same for the skelly sign


















I bought a couple packs of these self-inflating balloons for the little kids










Some of these clips for crafting










Gel clings, a couple of each for the kids










On a past trip I bought these magnets. I share them with my aunt & cousins. I put them on the fridge & the oven & they will be non-existent in a few weeks even though they're fall & Thanksgiving things. I hope they have some new Halloween magnets this year.










I bought a felt black cat to give away to the cousin's that have a black cat named Jonas that we're currently cat sitting.









I also got some plastic skulls, skelly hands, some of those witch hats with a veil on a headband (I needed some last year & by the time I realized they were gone), the lenticulars, a paper DotD full sized skelly, some signs they had last year (witch signs, a ghost, a pumpkin, etc.), some creepy cloth, some fall riboon, some of those small gourds & small pumpkins for crafting, some wire pumpkin holders that are spiders & I'm sure I've forgotten something.

It's the most I've spent on Halloween so far & I'm sure I'll be back for the votives & maybe more of those iridescent skulls because they're just so cool.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm also planning on fluffing up those hanging witch hat ghosts with some tulle underneath the white fabric and maybe a nicer bow or floral detail on the hats. They'll be good decorations to leave outside without worrying about getting trashed by the weather.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They definitely need some help. The ones on the site look great & perfect but the ones in the store are all flat & smushed up & the bows aren't bows, they're just a single piece of ribbon sort of in the shape of a bow.

I don't know if I'll keep them but they won't leave my house looking like they look right now which is a hot mess.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to another DT & they had these votives & they're just as cool looking in person! I bought a couple of each one.









They had these water globes too but not many to choose from that had a decent paint job on the skull inside.









Bought a couple of each of these DotD skulls & the paint jobs on them weren't so hot either so you have to pick & choose









The also had these but I didn't buy any of them. They would need to be repainted & I'm not about that right now & the glitter was awful on the ones they had











This will be the next thing on my list to buy from DT. A lot of the stores I've been in haven't unpacked everything yet so I hope these show up soon:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Finally found those orange, green & yellow votives. I only got one of each because they didn't have more than one of the orange ones.

All of the votives, the skeleton ones & the colored ones are pretty big,a bout 3" high, & the skelly ones are the same size & really great looking. I haven't tried out any kind of candle in them but I really love the way they look.

I also found some other things I don't see on the site. I'll try to take some pics & post them.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Went by dollar tree yesterdsy and they had a display of solar lights skulls cats and pumpkins i bought a couple skulls


----------



## little sister (Aug 24, 2007)

Was at our Dollar Tree this week and I found the purple and black silk flowers that had eyes at their center. Bought a few bunches to use for pencil toppers. Each bunch had three flowers with eyes so I was able to get three pencils for 1$ since I always have a supply of pencils for Halloween. I’ll use them as special give always ....costume awards etc. the extra non eye flowers got stuck into my silk arrangement as a Halloween accent. No waste!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Malicious said:


> Went by dollar tree yesterday and they had a display of solar lights skulls cats and pumpkins i bought a couple skulls


Thanks for posting the picture with the lights on. How long do they stay on before running down?


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Picked these up today.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

^ Those winged skellies are adorable!


----------



## Ronny G (Sep 17, 2018)

I was shocked to find my local Dollar Tree still had some Tombstone Corners leftover! I pretty much bought everything they had left, sans the ones that were chipped or broken. They were obviously old stock, and after I paid for them, I looked at the receipt and noticed that they were discounted to 50 cents each. The next day, I went to 4 other Dollar Trees hoping to find more, but, alas, there was none. I guess I got lucky. It is an older store that's been there at least 10 years. None of the newer stores had them.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

CJSimon said:


> Picked these up today.
> 
> View attachment 565411


All Halloween photos are better when photobombed by a kitty...


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I need to get to Dollar Tree this week. Last time i was there there wasnt much out 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

boo who? said:


> Thanks for posting the picture with the lights on. How long do they stay on before running down?


I will test it out today!


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

I finally managed to order a box of the iridescent skulls today. I had waited too long to go to the store and they were already gone and when I checked online it said out of stock. Today I checked again online and they had them available for home delivery only. I have the black and silver ones from last year and I hope the order won’t get cancelled because these ones look amazing.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The skulls look even better in person!

I bought some potion bottles with little skulls on them, one of each color, green, a deep purple & orange, & I bought one of each of those solar heads, a skull, a black cat & a pumpkin. 

I need to charge them & see how long they stay on. They're really heavy too.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

my dollar tree was seriously disappointing today. barely had 2 isles of stuff, they normally have about 4 isles and the wall. but instead the wall was already set up for xmas!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I sorta feel like some stores are already picked over, & I don't mean just DT. Especially the craft stores. 

And as much as I hate to say this, if you craft & don't get into DT for Christmas stuff now it won't be there come Halloween. I plan on hitting them up again just for the Christmas stuff they have out already. In fact I bought a couple of their little tabletop Christmas trees so I can paint them black for Halloween trees.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i got these solar pumpkins at dt i was impressed the actual stayed light all night i love that the light is orange 
So i wen back and bought more to line my deck rail with


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

I am SO SO happy! My sister picked out some wall coverings that look like a dungeon. We literally bought out every wall they had that matched; even multiple Dollar Stores. We spent hours taping tons of it to our basement walls. It looks amazing! It's for our escape room and our guests are going to find themselves thrown in a dungeon! 
The DS has been my best friend so far for my escape room. Over multiple trips, I've picked things up: silver trays for a table setting... an elegant-looking skull display... wooden skeleton decorations... gel beads that my guests will have to stick their hands into to retrieve a key... glass bottle decorations...
I love Halloween so much!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

SilentRaven said:


> my dollar tree was seriously disappointing today. barely had 2 isles of stuff, they normally have about 4 isles and the wall. but instead the wall was already set up for xmas!


Same here. I was in there a couple of days ago to pick up an extension cord for one of my motors and they were wiped. Christmas was in full swing already. I will never understand how Halloween can be over before October.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

boo who? said:


> Thanks for posting the picture with the lights on. How long do they stay on before running down?



after 5 hours I fell asleep....lol


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I bought some of the solar lights on stakes - one each ghost, pumpkin, witch and bats. Let's say I'm glad they're $1 items, because they have all slowly stopped working. It's possible they are not getting enough sunlight, but I have moved them around and no luck. Maybe I should have bought the hanging ones.

DT did have some cute potholders, which were a much better purchase.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just went to DT & bought a case of those hanging solar pumpkins & a flat of those eyeball solar lights on stakes. I have a couple dozen of the skulls & pumpkins & will line them all up along the front lawn.

Not sure where I'm going to put the hanging ones yet.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Are they marked down? I bought a couple of the hanging ones and really enjoy them


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nope, I'm just that crazy person in DT with cases & flats of stuff in their cart!

All of the hanging ones are lit & all but 4 of the eyeball stakes are lit. I think a couple of the eyeballs may have the little plastic strip still between the battery & the connection. I broke a couple off when pulling them out.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Love it!!! I bet that looks amazing!! I’m gonna have to go get some more!!


----------

